# where to live (and work) in Toronto



## Pato (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello, im moving to toronto in november with a friend with a temporary work visa, with a swap program, im going with a friend, we both are 26, can you recomend which is the best place to live for us? we re thinking in renting rooms, because our funds wont be much, and we re expecting to get a job of mínimum wage, like 1700 a month, isnt?
any help or tip will be extremely apreciated.


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

The job location will dictate where you live.

Rent for a two bedroom apartment, in a older building, with no extras, should run about $1000, a month, food and other things over and above that. 

Second option, is a flat, sharing a kitchen with some body, but with a seperate bedroom, with two beds. Rent about 700 a month, food extra. 

Third option, a tourist house, with a single room, bath down the hall and kitchen use, about 35 a night, less if you pay by the month. Usually run by Chinese, in the downtown core of a city. You buy and cook your own meals using their kitchen. Pretty spartan living. 

And finally the bottom of the ladder, a back packers hostel, dorm rooms, with men and women in seperate places, buy your food from them, and showers are extra. About $25 a day per person. 

And really going rough, the park bench.

The above are for the Toronto area. 

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## Karmit8586 (Sep 3, 2013)

Can anyone recommend agod sponsor website for Canada jobs?


----------

